# Tadpoles question?



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

We got frogspawn in our pond probably around April/May time this year. There were thousands of tadpoles swimming about all summer, gradually reducing in numbers as they grew legs, turned into tiny frogs and hopped it.
We still have a small number of tadpoles swimming about now in November! So how come some stay as tadpoles for so long before turning into baby frogs?
:sign10: :sign10: :sign10: :sign10: :sign10:
Just wondering like.
Chris


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not uncommon for some to overwinter, see here.....

http://whatdotadpoleseat.com/tadpoles-life-cycle/overwintering/

Terry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Genetic mutation or lack of predators?

We get so many toad and frog tadpoles now that they started to eat the fish! Killed a 1lb goldfish. We built another wildlife pond in the field and move 20 bucket loads of spawn across as it is laid.


----------

